# Problemas con Lcd Philips 32pfl3404/77



## leonardo marquez (Abr 12, 2017)

Buenas a todo los foristas,el aunto es que llego este bicho sin los 24v,solo con 3,3v y titilando 3 veces y no encendiendo. Se le cambiaron los 2 capacitores de 1000pf de los mosfet de siempre y el FA5571 y logre que tuviera 24v. Ahora le doy arranque,el equipo,pasa de rojo a blanco,tengo audio,3,3v 5v 12v y 24v,pero no enciende backlight. no tengo 380v en PFC,ya que se queda en 315v y aparte tengo otra duda,cuando este tv enciende ,se prende un led azul en la placa t-com,¿debe apagarse despues de unos segundos? le llegan 12v ,pero no se caen,permanecen estables. DEsde ya gracias por sus consejos. ...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2017)

Si, ese led azul se apaga despues de unos seguntos, revisá la fuente de los 400V si no arranca no tenes backlight.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 12, 2017)

Bueno, subido el SM, por si llega a hacer falta


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 8, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Me han traído este TV con los transistores QH1 y QH2 re-calentados (hasta derritió parte de la tapa trasera) y dañados. Estos transistores ya fueron cambiados en algún momento. Conseguí un par de TK5A50D originales retirados de una fuente y aún noto bastante calor después de unos minuto de funcionamiento.

¿Creen que tiene sentido reducir el valor de los resistores RH1 y RH2 para conseguir una temperatura más baja?
Aquí el manual de servicio: Problemas con Lcd Philips 32pfl3404/77


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2019)

Hola caro Don flaco-urbano en realidad bajar lo valor resistivo de "RH1" y "RH2" NO te ayuda en nada para bajar la tenperatura generada por los transistores MosFet.
La tenperatura generada por los transistores Mosfet es dada por la tensión de Dreno y Sourse veses la curriente que pasa por els.
Otro factor que cuenta es la resistencia "RDS ON" del transistor MosFet , esa cuanto menor mejor aun para generar menos calientamento.
Habrias que con auxilio de un Osciloscopio chequear la forma de onda del VGS del transistor Mosfet para tener certeza que esa es realmente cuadrada con subida y bajada rapida.
Otro punto a sener analizado es la "carga" que eses dos tranistores MosFet veen , si esa estas muy baja crea una curriente mas elevada que lo normal del proyecto original causando un recalientamento excesivo.
Como urtima salida te recomendo instalar dicipadores de calor en eses transistores de modo tentar mejorar aun mas lo resfriamentto dels.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2019)

A priori *no *me arriesgo a decir que reducir el valor de esa resistencias mejoran o no el funcionamiento.
Hay que ver todo el entorno.
Reducir el valor podría dar un tiempo de "Apagado" algo menor, pero para asegurarlo hay que ver el circuito de excitación de los MOSFET.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 6, 2020)

Hola a todos.
De nuevo vengo con este mismo TV.
Hoy el problema, es que se pagan las lámparas...
No encontré nada fuera de lo normal cuando medí la fuente de 24V y la tensión en el filtro principal.
Cuando puse a masa el pin 1 de IC11, allí las lámparas permanecen encendidas. Deduzco que hay un problema con el voltaje a las lámparas... la verdad estoy medio trancado.


----------

